# just cut edges back 50', plant hay?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I cut back a couple thousand feet of fields with a rayco mulcher. Took out tons of 2-4" russian olive down to the ground. York raked the shreds into the woods and now I have a band of lightly "tilled" topsoil. Could I simply throw orchard grass seed on the edges, rake it over with a york rake and expect decent results? I hate to leave it un-planted as weeds and brush will surely take over. 
I cant see how it could hurt, other than not really knowing what's in the main part of the fields. Not like it's alfalfa or something.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

As long as the soil's in good shape (P, N, K) why not? Just make sure you don't rake the grass under too far. Here, oats are my go-to when I'm in your situation though. For me I usually want to plant something cheap, that grows well even if the soil isn't quite right as long as enough N is down before or during, is more likely to choke out weeds, and is easier to sow. Then depending on the weather I can take the oats for hay or oats/straw. I always keep some around and hold some back. It gives me time to pull soil samples so I can fertilize and get things in shape for something more permanent like grass or alfalfa hay.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Just depends on what ur going to do with ur 50' and how long your 50' is. If you want it to be clean. I would disc it under so you break up the roots. 50' wide of discing will take no time. That way you can whack the roots well enough that they shouldnt come back. Usually you will have a few that come back but not as bad as before. mulberrygrove is right though. If you dont care about it, just throw some seed on it and see what happens.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd say the 50' band is a couple thousand feet long. So it amounts to a couple acres. I think the fields originally were in this 50 foot band but became overgrown in the past 20_-30 yrs. I just want to get it back to field.
Discing huh?


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

To make an acre that's 50 feet wide you would have to be 871.2 feet long. So if you figure a 4 sided field thats each side 217.8 feet long with overlap on the corners. So it can add up fast when you clear off that little extra on the outside of the field.


----------

